# ERROR: dev-python/pycrypto-2.0.1-r5 failed

## hexes

Здравствуйте господа!

сделал emerge --sync получил:

Performing Global Updates: /usr/portage/profiles/updates/4Q-2006

(Could take a couple of minutes if you have a lot of binary packages.)

.='update pass' *='binary update' @='/var/db move'

s='/var/db SLOT move' S='binary SLOT move' p='update /etc/portage/package.*'

....................

* IMPORTANT: 30 config files in /etc need updating.

* Type emerge --help config to learn how to update config files.

* An update to portage is available. It is _highly_ recommended

* that you update portage now, before any other packages are updated.

* Please do so and then update ALL of your configuration files.

Делаю emerge portage получаю:

>>> emerge (1 of 2) dev-python/pycrypto-2.0.1-r5 to /

...бла бла бла...

!!! ERROR: dev-python/pycrypto-2.0.1-r5 failed.

!!! Function distutils_src_compile, Line 38, Exitcode 1

!!! compilation failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.

Чего с этим делать?..

----------

## ZmiyGorinich

Делай emerge -u portage

А перед этим сделай etc-update суда по тому что ты написал у тебя есть конфиги которые ты не апдейтил

----------

## hexes

по поводу etc-update - может расскажете? - есть у меня к примеру для Самбы настроеный конф, и тут появляется новый, и что с ним делать то? заменить и потерять настройки? переписать все заново?

emerge -u portage подтягивает по зависимостям пакет dev-python/pycrypto, который не собирается, а вываливается с ошибкой: 

 *Quote:*   

> copying ./PublicKey/qNEW.py -> build/lib.linux-i586-2.4/Crypto/PublicKey
> 
> copying ./PublicKey/pubkey.py -> build/lib.linux-i586-2.4/Crypto/PublicKey
> 
> copying ./PublicKey/__init__.py -> build/lib.linux-i586-2.4/Crypto/PublicKey
> ...

 

----------

## ZmiyGorinich

etc-update покажет что изменилось в конфиг файлах, а там уже надо решать.

Но после обновлений etc-update надо выполнять обязательно

----------

## Laitr Keiows

```
man dispatch-conf
```

----------

## hexes

Ну да ладно! Конфиги это не главный вопрос, как мне портадж обновить?

dev-python/pycrypto вываливается с ошибкой и все тут...

----------

## viy

```
emerge -av -1 portage
```

----------

## hexes

и что мне это даст?

не сочтите за лентяя, посм. ман по команде, не понял как она должна мне помочь?

Поподробнее плз можно?

----------

## ZmiyGorinich

Она пропускает сборку dev-python/pycrypto т.е. первого пакета

----------

## hexes

эээ что то нифига она не пропускает!...   :Confused: 

Или я кривой? Он спросил ставить или нет пакет, если да, то ставить pycrypto, если нет то выходит...

ZmiyGorinich стукни в аську ПЛЗ!

----------

## ZmiyGorinich

Уже стукнул. Но ответа не получил

----------

## hexes

ZmiyGorinich не получал сообщений... :/

Больше советов не будет?.. :/ прям таки сижу и не знаю что с этим dev-python/pycrypto делать...

Не обновляется из за него portage и всё тут... 

Пропускать его не хочет...

----------

## viy

Попробуй сейчас запустить emerge --sync еще раз.

Потом покажи вывод emerge -DNpuv world

----------

## hexes

Сделал emerge --sync

```
Number of files: 147123

Number of files transferred: 2350

Total file size: 159057349 bytes

Total transferred file size: 6995378 bytes

Literal data: 6995378 bytes

Matched data: 0 bytes

File list size: 3356835

File list generation time: 17.809 seconds

File list transfer time: 0.000 seconds

Total bytes sent: 57145

Total bytes received: 10469029

sent 57145 bytes  received 10469029 bytes  31096.53 bytes/sec         

total size is 159057349  speedup is 15.11

>>> Updating Portage cache:  100%

 * IMPORTANT: 4 config files in /etc need updating.                   

 * Type emerge --help config to learn how to update config files.

 * An update to portage is available. It is _highly_ recommended

 * that you update portage now, before any other packages are updated.

 * Please do so and then update ALL of your configuration files.
```

emerge -DNpuv world

```
These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

                                                    

Calculating world dependencies

!!! Packages for the following atoms are either all 

!!! masked or don't exist:

net-nds/migrationtools

.... ...done!

[blocks B     ] sys-apps/pam-login (is blocking sys-apps/shadow-4.0.18.1)

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/gpm-1.20.1-r5 [1.20.1-r4] (-selinux) 559 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/ncurses-5.5-r3 [5.5-r2] -bootstrap -build -debug -doc +gpm* -minimal -nocxx -trace +unicode* 0 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/texinfo-4.8-r5 [4.8-r2] -build +nls -static 1,486 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/groff-1.19.2-r1 [1.19.1-r2] -X* 2,835 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/man-pages-2.42 [2.38] +nls 1,777 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/gnuconfig-20060702 [20060227] 38 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/db-4.2.52_p4-r2 [4.2.52_p2-r1] -bootstrap -doc (-elibc_FreeBSD) -java -nocxx -tcl -test 9 kB 

[ebuild     U ] perl-core/Test-Simple-0.64 [0.62] 69 kB 

[ebuild     U ] virtual/perl-Test-Simple-0.64 [0.62] 0 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/help2man-1.36.4 [1.33.1] +nls 83 kB 

[ebuild     U ] app-shells/bash-3.1_p17 [3.1_p16] -afs -bashlogger +nls -vanilla 3 kB 

[ebuild     U ] app-admin/perl-cleaner-1.04.3 [1.04] 5 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/automake-wrapper-2-r1 [1-r1] 0 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/m4-1.4.7 [1.4.6] +nls 499 kB 

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/openssl-0.9.8d [0.9.7e-r2] -bindist -emacs -sse2 -test +zlib 3,237 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-kernel/linux-headers-2.6.17-r2 [2.6.11-r2] -gcc64 40,346 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/gcc-config-1.3.14 [1.3.13-r3] 0 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/bison-2.2 [2.1] +nls -static 1,052 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/binutils-config-1.9-r3 [1.8-r6] 0 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/binutils-2.16.1-r3 [2.16.1] -multislot -multitarget +nls -test -vanilla 12,367 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/sed-4.1.5 [4.1.4-r1] +nls -static 780 kB 

[ebuild  NS   ] sys-devel/gcc-4.1.1-r1  (-altivec) -bootstrap -build -doc +fortran -gcj -gtk -hardened -ip28 -ip32r10k -mudflap (-multilib) -multislot (-n32) (-n64) +nls -nocxx -objc -objc++ -objc-gc -test -vanilla 45 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/timezone-data-2006p [2006g] +nls 336 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/glibc-2.4-r4 [2.4-r3] -build -glibc-compat20 -glibc-omitfp -hardened (-multilib) +nls +nptl +nptlonly -profile (-selinux) 129 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/tcp-wrappers-7.6-r8  -ipv6* 115 kB 

[ebuild     U ] net-nds/openldap-2.3.27-r3 [2.2.28-r3] +berkdb +crypt -debug +gdbm -ipv6 -kerberos -minimal -odbc -overlays +perl +readline +samba -sasl (-selinux) -slp -smbkrb5passwd +ssl +tcpd 3,669 kB 

[ebuild     U ] net-www/apache-2.0.58-r2 [2.0.58] +apache2 -debug -doc +ldap -mpm-itk -mpm-leader -mpm-peruser -mpm-prefork -mpm-threadpool -mpm-worker (-selinux) +ssl -static-modules -threads 57 kB 

[ebuild     U ] www-apache/mod_jk-1.2.19 [1.2.10] +apache2 (-elibc_FreeBSD) -java 1,217 kB 

[ebuild     U ] dev-db/mysql-5.0.26-r1 [5.0.18-r60] +berkdb -big-tables -cluster -debug -embedded -extraengine -latin1 -max-idx-128 -minimal +perl* (-selinux) -srvdir +ssl -static 25,380 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/Net-Daemon-0.38  30 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/perl-Storable-2.15  0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/PlRPC-0.2018  17 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/DBI-1.50  377 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/mysql-5.0  0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/DBD-mysql-2.9007  114 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/make-3.81 [3.80-r4] +nls -static 1,124 kB 

[ebuild     U ] dev-lang/python-2.4.3-r4 [2.4.2] +berkdb -bootstrap -build -doc +gdbm -ipv6* +ncurses -nocxx +readline +ssl -tk -ucs2 7,827 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-python/pycrypto-2.0.1-r5  -bindist +gmp -test 0 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/portage-2.1.1-r2 [2.0.54-r2] -build -doc (-elibc_FreeBSD) +elibc_glibc -elibc_uclibc -linguas_pl (-selinux) -userland_Darwin +userland_GNU 295 kB 

*** Portage will stop merging at this point and reload itself,

    then resume the merge.

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/sysvinit-2.86-r5 [2.86-r3] (-ibm) (-selinux) -static 100 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/attr-2.4.28-r1 [2.4.24] +nls 0 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/acl-2.2.34 [2.2.32] +nls 0 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/baselayout-1.12.6 [1.11.14-r3] -bootstrap -build -static +unicode* 216 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-fs/udev-103 [058] (-selinux) 195 kB 

[ebuild  NS   ] sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.18-r4  -build +symlink (-ultra1) 41,116 kB 

[ebuild     U ] media-sound/alsa-headers-1.0.13 [1.0.11] 2,348 kB 

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/alsa-lib-1.0.13 [1.0.11] -debug -doc 693 kB 

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/libvorbis-1.1.2 [1.1.0] -aotuv 1,285 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] media-sound/sox-12.17.9  +alsa -encode* +mad +ogg 0 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/cracklib-2.8.9-r1 [2.8.9] +nls +python 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-libs/pam-0.78-r3  +berkdb -nis -pam_chroot* -pam_console* -pam_timestamp* -pwdb* (-selinux) 0 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/shadow-4.0.18.1 [4.0.7-r4] +cracklib* +nls -nousuid +pam (-selinux) -skey 1,480 kB 

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/openssh-4.4_p1-r6 [4.3_p2-r1] -X -X509 -chroot -hpn -kerberos +ldap -libedit +pam (-selinux) -skey -smartcard -static +tcpd 1,079 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] app-editors/nano-1.3.12-r1  -debug -justify -minimal +ncurses +nls +slang* -spell* +unicode* 0 kB 

[ebuild     U ] net-dns/bind-9.3.2-r4 [9.3.2] +berkdb -dlz -doc -idn -ipv6 +ldap +mysql -odbc -postgres (-selinux) +ssl -threads 5,178 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-fs/e2fsprogs-1.39 [1.38-r1] +nls -static 0 kB 

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/glib-2.12.4-r1 [2.10.3] -debug -doc -hardened 2,801 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/libpaper-1.1.20  321 kB 

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/freetype-2.1.10-r2 [2.1.9-r1] -bindist -doc +zlib 10 kB 

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/jpeg-6b-r7 [6b-r4] 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/fontconfig-2.3.2-r1  -doc 941 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/poppler-0.5.4  -cjk +jpeg +zlib 1,037 kB 

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/libpng-1.2.13 [1.2.8] -doc 606 kB 

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/libpcre-6.6 [6.3] -doc 544 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] net-mail/mailwrapper-0.2.1  6 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] mail-mta/postfix-2.2.10  -cdb -hardened -ipv6 +ldap +mailwrapper* -mbox +mysql -nis +pam -postgres -sasl (-selinux) +ssl -vda 0 kB 

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/libxml2-2.6.26 [2.6.19] -debug -doc -ipv6* +python +readline -test 3,338 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] dev-lang/php-5.1.6-r6  -adabas -apache +apache2 -bcmath +berkdb -birdstep +bzip2 -calendar -cdb -cgi* -cjk +cli -concurrentmodphp +crypt -ctype +curl -curlwrappers -db2 -dbase -dbmaker -debug -discard-path -doc -empress -empress-bcs -esoob -exif -fastbuild -fdftk -filepro -firebird -flatfile -force-cgi-redirect -frontbase -ftp* +gd -gd-external +gdbm +gmp -hardenedphp -hash -hyperwave-api +iconv -imap -informix -inifile -interbase -iodbc -ipv6 -java-external -kerberos +ldap -libedit -mcve -memlimit -mhash -ming -msql -mssql* +mysql -mysqli +ncurses +nls -oci8 -oci8-instant-client -odbc -pcntl +pcre -pdo -pdo-external -pic -posix -postgres -qdbm +readline -recode +reflection -sapdb -sasl +session -sharedext -sharedmem -simplexml* +snmp -soap +sockets -solid -spell +spl -sqlite +ssl -sybase* -sybase-ct -sysvipc -threads -tidy -tokenizer +truetype +unicode -vm-goto -vm-switch -wddx +xml -xmlreader* -xmlrpc* -xmlwriter* -xpm -xsl* -yaz -zip +zlib 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] app-crypt/opencdk-0.5.5  -doc 322 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/libtasn1-0.3.5  -doc 1,222 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-lang/nasm-0.98.39-r3  -build -doc 531 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/lzo-2.02-r1  -examples 585 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] net-libs/gnutls-1.4.4-r1  -doc +nls +zlib 3,954 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] net-print/cups-1.2.6  -X -dbus +jpeg +nls +pam +php +png +ppds +samba -slp +ssl -tiff 3,483 kB 

[ebuild     U ] net-fs/samba-3.0.22-r3 [3.0.22] +acl -async -automount +cups* -doc -examples -kerberos +ldap -ldapsam +libclamav +mysql* +oav* +pam -postgres +python -quotas +readline (-selinux) -swat -syslog +winbind +xml 176 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] app-misc/mc-4.6.1  -7zip -X +gpm* +ncurses +nls +pam +samba +slang* +unicode* 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/tiff-3.8.2-r2  -jbig +jpeg -nocxx +zlib 1,313 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] media-fonts/gnu-gs-fonts-std-8.11  3,664 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/ghostscript-gpl-8.54  -X -cjk +cups -djvu -emacs -gtk -jpeg2k 20,584 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/ghostscript-0  0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] net-print/foomatic-db-ppds-20060720  12,055 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] net-print/foomatic-filters-3.0.20060720  +cups 161 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] net-print/foomatic-filters-ppds-20060720  9,339 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/busybox-1.2.2.1 [1.1.3] -debug -make-symlinks -netboot -savedconfig -static 1,380 kB 

[ebuild     U ] app-arch/tar-1.16-r2 [1.15.1-r1] +nls -static 1,743 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-auth/nss_ldap-249 [239] -debug 0 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-auth/pam_ldap-183 [180] -sasl +ssl 124 kB 

[ebuild     U ] net-proxy/squid-2.6.5 [2.5.12-r1] -customlog -elibc_uclibc -follow-xff -ipf-transparent +kernel_linux +ldap +logrotate -nis +pam -pf-transparent -sasl (-selinux) +snmp* +ssl -underscores -zero-penalty-hit 1,591 kB 

[ebuild     U ] net-analyzer/sarg-2.2.2 [2.2.1] 372 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/less-394  +unicode* 0 kB 

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/ntp-4.2.2_p3 [4.2.0.20040617-r3] -caps -debug -ipv6 +logrotate +openntpd -parse-clocks (-selinux) +ssl 2,551 kB 

[ebuild     U ] net-mail/pflogsumm-1.1.0-r1 [1.1.0] 0 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/kbd-1.12-r8 [1.12-r6] +nls 0 kB 

[ebuild     U ] www-client/lynx-2.8.6-r1 [2.8.5-r3] +bzip2 -cjk -ipv6 +nls +ssl +unicode* 2,224 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/module-init-tools-3.2.2-r1 [3.2.1] -no-old-linux 394 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/file-4.18 [4.13] +python 523 kB 

[ebuild     U ] virtual/perl-MIME-Base64-3.07 [3.05] 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] net-misc/iputils-021109-r3  -doc -ipv6* -static 0 kB 

[ebuild     U ] app-admin/webapp-config-1.50.15 [1.50.13] 94 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] net-dns/libidn-0.5.15  -doc -emacs -java +nls 1,925 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] net-im/jabber-base-0.01  0 kB 

[ebuild     U ] net-im/jabberd-1.4.4-r3 [1.4.3-r5] -debug -ipv6 +mysql -postgres +ssl 599 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-boot/grub-0.97-r2 [0.96-r2] -custom-cflags -netboot -static 1,002 kB 

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/rsync-2.6.9 [2.6.8-r2] +acl -build -ipv6 -static -xinetd 792 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/debianutils-2.15-r1 [2.15] -build -static 0 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/hdparm-6.6 [6.3] 44 kB 

[ebuild     U ] net-firewall/iptables-1.3.5-r4 [1.3.4] -extensions -imq -ipv6* -l7filter -static 187 kB 

[ebuild     U ] net-analyzer/tcpdump-3.9.4-r3 [3.9.4-r2] -ipv6 +samba +ssl 0 kB 

Total size of downloads: 242,142 kB
```

Что дальше?

----------

## viy

Я бы начал c etc-update

А потом бы запостил вывод emerge -DNpuv portage

----------

## hexes

я сделал etc-update,

вывод emerge -DNpuv portage ничем не изменился...

----------

## viy

Запость его сюда, пожалуйста.

----------

## hexes

```
These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

                                                   

Calculating world dependencies

!!! Packages for the following atoms are either all

!!! masked or don't exist:

net-nds/migrationtools

.... ...done!

[blocks B     ] sys-apps/pam-login (is blocking sys-apps/shadow-4.0.18.1)

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/gpm-1.20.1-r5 [1.20.1-r4] (-selinux) 559 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/ncurses-5.5-r3 [5.5-r2] -bootstrap -build -debug -doc +gpm* -minimal -nocxx -trace +unicode* 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/texinfo-4.8-r5 [4.8-r2] -build +nls -static 1,486 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/groff-1.19.2-r1 [1.19.1-r2] -X* 2,835 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/man-pages-2.42 [2.38] +nls 1,777 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/gnuconfig-20060702 [20060227] 38 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/db-4.2.52_p4-r2 [4.2.52_p2-r1] -bootstrap -doc (-elibc_FreeBSD) -java -nocxx -tcl -test 9 kB

[ebuild     U ] perl-core/Test-Simple-0.64 [0.62] 69 kB

[ebuild     U ] virtual/perl-Test-Simple-0.64 [0.62] 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/help2man-1.36.4 [1.33.1] +nls 83 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-shells/bash-3.1_p17 [3.1_p16] -afs -bashlogger +nls -vanilla 3 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-admin/perl-cleaner-1.04.3 [1.04] 5 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/automake-wrapper-2-r1 [1-r1] 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/m4-1.4.7 [1.4.6] +nls 499 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/openssl-0.9.8d [0.9.7e-r2] -bindist -emacs -sse2 -test +zlib 3,237 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-kernel/linux-headers-2.6.17-r2 [2.6.11-r2] -gcc64 40,346 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/gcc-config-1.3.14 [1.3.13-r3] 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/bison-2.2 [2.1] +nls -static 1,052 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/binutils-config-1.9-r3 [1.8-r6] 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/binutils-2.16.1-r3 [2.16.1] -multislot -multitarget +nls -test -vanilla 12,367 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/sed-4.1.5 [4.1.4-r1] +nls -static 780 kB

[ebuild  NS   ] sys-devel/gcc-4.1.1-r1  (-altivec) -bootstrap -build -doc +fortran -gcj -gtk -hardened -ip28 -ip32r10k -mudflap (-multilib) -multislot (-n32) (-n64) +nls -nocxx -objc -objc++ -objc-gc -test -vanilla 45 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/timezone-data-2006p [2006g] +nls 336 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/glibc-2.4-r4 [2.4-r3] -build -glibc-compat20 -glibc-omitfp -hardened (-multilib) +nls +nptl +nptlonly -profile (-selinux) 129 kB

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/tcp-wrappers-7.6-r8  -ipv6* 115 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-nds/openldap-2.3.27-r3 [2.2.28-r3] +berkdb +crypt -debug +gdbm -ipv6 -kerberos -minimal -odbc -overlays +perl +readline +samba -sasl (-selinux) -slp -smbkrb5passwd +ssl +tcpd 3,669 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-www/apache-2.0.58-r2 [2.0.58] +apache2 -debug -doc +ldap -mpm-itk -mpm-leader -mpm-peruser -mpm-prefork -mpm-threadpool -mpm-worker (-selinux) +ssl -static-modules -threads 57 kB

[ebuild     U ] www-apache/mod_jk-1.2.19 [1.2.10] +apache2 (-elibc_FreeBSD) -java 1,217 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-db/mysql-5.0.26-r1 [5.0.18-r60] +berkdb -big-tables -cluster -debug -embedded -extraengine -latin1 -max-idx-128 -minimal +perl* (-selinux) -srvdir +ssl -static 25,380 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/Net-Daemon-0.38  30 kB

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/perl-Storable-2.15  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/PlRPC-0.2018  17 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/DBI-1.50  377 kB

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/mysql-5.0  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/DBD-mysql-2.9007  114 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/make-3.81 [3.80-r4] +nls -static 1,124 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-lang/python-2.4.3-r4 [2.4.2] +berkdb -bootstrap -build -doc +gdbm -ipv6* +ncurses -nocxx +readline +ssl -tk -ucs2 7,827 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-python/pycrypto-2.0.1-r5  -bindist +gmp -test 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/portage-2.1.1-r2 [2.0.54-r2] -build -doc (-elibc_FreeBSD) +elibc_glibc -elibc_uclibc -linguas_pl (-selinux) -userland_Darwin +userland_GNU 295 kB

*** Portage will stop merging at this point and reload itself,

    then resume the merge.

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/sysvinit-2.86-r5 [2.86-r3] (-ibm) (-selinux) -static 100 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/attr-2.4.28-r1 [2.4.24] +nls 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/acl-2.2.34 [2.2.32] +nls 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/baselayout-1.12.6 [1.11.14-r3] -bootstrap -build -static +unicode* 216 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-fs/udev-103 [058] (-selinux) 195 kB

[ebuild  NS   ] sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.18-r4  -build +symlink (-ultra1) 41,116 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-sound/alsa-headers-1.0.13 [1.0.11] 2,348 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/alsa-lib-1.0.13 [1.0.11] -debug -doc 693 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/libvorbis-1.1.2 [1.1.0] -aotuv 1,285 kB

[ebuild   R   ] media-sound/sox-12.17.9  +alsa -encode* +mad +ogg 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/cracklib-2.8.9-r1 [2.8.9] +nls +python 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] sys-libs/pam-0.78-r3  +berkdb -nis -pam_chroot* -pam_console* -pam_timestamp* -pwdb* (-selinux) 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/shadow-4.0.18.1 [4.0.7-r4] +cracklib* +nls -nousuid +pam (-selinux) -skey 1,480 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/openssh-4.4_p1-r6 [4.3_p2-r1] -X -X509 -chroot -hpn -kerberos +ldap -libedit +pam (-selinux) -skey -smartcard -static +tcpd 1,079 kB

[ebuild   R   ] app-editors/nano-1.3.12-r1  -debug -justify -minimal +ncurses +nls +slang* -spell* +unicode* 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-dns/bind-9.3.2-r4 [9.3.2] +berkdb -dlz -doc -idn -ipv6 +ldap +mysql -odbc -postgres (-selinux) +ssl -threads 5,178 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-fs/e2fsprogs-1.39 [1.38-r1] +nls -static 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/glib-2.12.4-r1 [2.10.3] -debug -doc -hardened 2,801 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/libpaper-1.1.20  321 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/freetype-2.1.10-r2 [2.1.9-r1] -bindist -doc +zlib 10 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/jpeg-6b-r7 [6b-r4] 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/fontconfig-2.3.2-r1  -doc 941 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/poppler-0.5.4  -cjk +jpeg +zlib 1,037 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/libpng-1.2.13 [1.2.8] -doc 606 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/libpcre-6.6 [6.3] -doc 544 kB

[ebuild  N    ] net-mail/mailwrapper-0.2.1  6 kB

[ebuild   R   ] mail-mta/postfix-2.2.10  -cdb -hardened -ipv6 +ldap +mailwrapper* -mbox +mysql -nis +pam -postgres -sasl (-selinux) +ssl -vda 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/libxml2-2.6.26 [2.6.19] -debug -doc -ipv6* +python +readline -test 3,338 kB

[ebuild   R   ] dev-lang/php-5.1.6-r6  -adabas -apache +apache2 -bcmath +berkdb -birdstep +bzip2 -calendar -cdb -cgi* -cjk +cli -concurrentmodphp +crypt -ctype +curl -curlwrappers -db2 -dbase -dbmaker -debug -discard-path -doc -empress -empress-bcs -esoob -exif -fastbuild -fdftk -filepro -firebird -flatfile -force-cgi-redirect -frontbase -ftp* +gd -gd-external +gdbm +gmp -hardenedphp -hash -hyperwave-api +iconv -imap -informix -inifile -interbase -iodbc -ipv6 -java-external -kerberos +ldap -libedit -mcve -memlimit -mhash -ming -msql -mssql* +mysql -mysqli +ncurses +nls -oci8 -oci8-instant-client -odbc -pcntl +pcre -pdo -pdo-external -pic -posix -postgres -qdbm +readline -recode +reflection -sapdb -sasl +session -sharedext -sharedmem -simplexml* +snmp -soap +sockets -solid -spell +spl -sqlite +ssl -sybase* -sybase-ct -sysvipc -threads -tidy -tokenizer +truetype +unicode -vm-goto -vm-switch -wddx +xml -xmlreader* -xmlrpc* -xmlwriter* -xpm -xsl* -yaz -zip +zlib 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-crypt/opencdk-0.5.5  -doc 322 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/libtasn1-0.3.5  -doc 1,222 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-lang/nasm-0.98.39-r3  -build -doc 531 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/lzo-2.02-r1  -examples 585 kB

[ebuild  N    ] net-libs/gnutls-1.4.4-r1  -doc +nls +zlib 3,954 kB

[ebuild  N    ] net-print/cups-1.2.6  -X -dbus +jpeg +nls +pam +php +png +ppds +samba -slp +ssl -tiff 3,483 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-fs/samba-3.0.22-r3 [3.0.22] +acl -async -automount +cups* -doc -examples -kerberos +ldap -ldapsam +libclamav +mysql* +oav* +pam -postgres +python -quotas +readline (-selinux) -swat -syslog +winbind +xml 176 kB

[ebuild   R   ] app-misc/mc-4.6.1  -7zip -X +gpm* +ncurses +nls +pam +samba +slang* +unicode* 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/tiff-3.8.2-r2  -jbig +jpeg -nocxx +zlib 1,313 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-fonts/gnu-gs-fonts-std-8.11  3,664 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/ghostscript-gpl-8.54  -X -cjk +cups -djvu -emacs -gtk -jpeg2k 20,584 kB

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/ghostscript-0  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] net-print/foomatic-db-ppds-20060720  12,055 kB

[ebuild  N    ] net-print/foomatic-filters-3.0.20060720  +cups 161 kB

[ebuild  N    ] net-print/foomatic-filters-ppds-20060720  9,339 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/busybox-1.2.2.1 [1.1.3] -debug -make-symlinks -netboot -savedconfig -static 1,380 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-arch/tar-1.16-r2 [1.15.1-r1] +nls -static 1,743 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-auth/nss_ldap-249 [239] -debug 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-auth/pam_ldap-183 [180] -sasl +ssl 124 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-proxy/squid-2.6.5 [2.5.12-r1] -customlog -elibc_uclibc -follow-xff -ipf-transparent +kernel_linux +ldap +logrotate -nis +pam -pf-transparent -sasl (-selinux) +snmp* +ssl -underscores -zero-penalty-hit 1,591 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-analyzer/sarg-2.2.2 [2.2.1] 372 kB

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/less-394  +unicode* 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/ntp-4.2.2_p3 [4.2.0.20040617-r3] -caps -debug -ipv6 +logrotate +openntpd -parse-clocks (-selinux) +ssl 2,551 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-mail/pflogsumm-1.1.0-r1 [1.1.0] 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/kbd-1.12-r8 [1.12-r6] +nls 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] www-client/lynx-2.8.6-r1 [2.8.5-r3] +bzip2 -cjk -ipv6 +nls +ssl +unicode* 2,224 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/module-init-tools-3.2.2-r1 [3.2.1] -no-old-linux 394 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/file-4.18 [4.13] +python 523 kB

[ebuild     U ] virtual/perl-MIME-Base64-3.07 [3.05] 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] net-misc/iputils-021109-r3  -doc -ipv6* -static 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-admin/webapp-config-1.50.15 [1.50.13] 94 kB

[ebuild  N    ] net-dns/libidn-0.5.15  -doc -emacs -java +nls 1,925 kB

[ebuild  N    ] net-im/jabber-base-0.01  0 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-im/jabberd-1.4.4-r3 [1.4.3-r5] -debug -ipv6 +mysql -postgres +ssl 599 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-boot/grub-0.97-r2 [0.96-r2] -custom-cflags -netboot -static 1,002 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/rsync-2.6.9 [2.6.8-r2] +acl -build -ipv6 -static -xinetd 792 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/debianutils-2.15-r1 [2.15] -build -static 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/hdparm-6.6 [6.3] 44 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-firewall/iptables-1.3.5-r4 [1.3.4] -extensions -imq -ipv6* -l7filter -static 187 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-analyzer/tcpdump-3.9.4-r3 [3.9.4-r2] -ipv6 +samba +ssl 0 kB

Total size of downloads: 242,142 kB
```

Я же его выше постил.....

----------

## viy

Я просил не world, а portage

----------

## hexes

 :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:  Прости слепого!!!

```
hexes@kinomir ~ # emerge -DNpuv portage

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/gpm-1.20.1-r5 [1.20.1-r4] (-selinux) 559 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/ncurses-5.5-r3 [5.5-r2] -bootstrap -build -debug -doc +gpm* -minimal -nocxx -trace +unicode* 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-shells/bash-3.1_p17 [3.1_p16] -afs -bashlogger +nls -vanilla 3 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/texinfo-4.8-r5 [4.8-r2] -build +nls -static 1,486 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/groff-1.19.2-r1 [1.19.1-r2] -X* 2,835 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/gnuconfig-20060702 [20060227] 38 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/db-4.2.52_p4-r2 [4.2.52_p2-r1] -bootstrap -doc (-elibc_FreeBSD) -java -nocxx -tcl -test 9 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/openssl-0.9.8d [0.9.7e-r2] -bindist -emacs -sse2 -test +zlib 3,237 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-admin/perl-cleaner-1.04.3 [1.04] 5 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-lang/python-2.4.3-r4 [2.4.2] +berkdb -bootstrap -build -doc +gdbm -ipv6* +ncurses -nocxx +readline +ssl -tk -ucs2 7,827 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/sed-4.1.5 [4.1.4-r1] +nls -static 780 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-python/pycrypto-2.0.1-r5  -bindist +gmp -test 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/portage-2.1.1-r2 [2.0.54-r2] -build -doc (-elibc_FreeBSD) +elibc_glibc -elibc_uclibc -linguas_pl (-selinux) -userland_Darwin +userland_GNU 295 kB

Total size of downloads: 17,079 kB
```

----------

## rusxakep

Чур вас, мужики! Что вы колбаситесь?

gcc-config -l сюда

и потом выбрать нужный gcc.

Например у меня:

```

dds ~ # gcc-config -l

 [1] i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.3.6

 [2] i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.3.6-hardened

 [3] i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.3.6-hardenednopie

 [4] i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.3.6-hardenednopiessp

 [5] i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.3.6-hardenednossp

 [6] i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.6

 [7] i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.6-hardened

 [8] i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.6-hardenednopie

 [9] i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.6-hardenednopiessp

 [10] i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.6-hardenednossp

 [11] i686-pc-linux-gnu-4.1.1 *

dds ~ #

```

```

dds ~ # gcc-config 11

 * Switching native-compiler to i686-pc-linux-gnu-4.1.1 ...               [ ok ]

dds ~ #

```

И все будет пучком.

----------

## hexes

```
root@kinomir ~ # gcc-config -l

 [1] i586-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.6 *

 [2] i586-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.6-hardened

 [3] i586-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.6-hardenednopie

 [4] i586-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.6-hardenednopiessp

 [5] i586-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.6-hardenednossp
```

и?

----------

## rusxakep

```

gcc-config 2

gcc-config 1

```

И все заработает.

----------

## rusxakep

Ну как?

----------

## viy

А мне кажется дело в том, что у тебя в зависимостях идет обновление Python'а, с 2.4.2 до 2.4.3. Я бы с этого начал.

----------

## hexes

Т.е. для начала обновлю файтон...

```
hexes@kinomir ~ # USE="-unicode" emerge -DNuvp python

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/gpm-1.20.1-r5 [1.20.1-r4] (-selinux) 559 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/ncurses-5.5-r3 [5.5-r2] -bootstrap -build -debug -doc +gpm* -minimal -nocxx -trace -unicode 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-shells/bash-3.1_p17 [3.1_p16] -afs -bashlogger +nls -vanilla 3 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/texinfo-4.8-r5 [4.8-r2] -build +nls -static 1,486 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/groff-1.19.2-r1 [1.19.1-r2] -X* 2,835 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/gnuconfig-20060702 [20060227] 38 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/db-4.2.52_p4-r2 [4.2.52_p2-r1] -bootstrap -doc (-elibc_FreeBSD) -java -nocxx -tcl -test 9 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/openssl-0.9.8d [0.9.7e-r2] -bindist -emacs -sse2 -test +zlib 3,237 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-admin/perl-cleaner-1.04.3 [1.04] 5 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-lang/python-2.4.3-r4 [2.4.2] +berkdb -bootstrap -build -doc +gdbm -ipv6* +ncurses -nocxx +readline +ssl -tk -ucs2 7,827 kB

Total size of downloads: 16,003 kB
```

Потом попробую 

```
gcc-config 2

gcc-config 1 
```

А потом отпишусь по рез-ам...

----------

## sungreen

... кажется мне, что надо бы перечитать (не спеша) Upgrade Guides на gentoo.org ...

для себя - расписать (составить план) 

... как обновить gcc ...

... как сдергнуть pam ...

... как обновить питон ...

... как обновить DE (например gnome) ...

... что делать если один из пакетов в данный момент не устанавливается ...

----------

## rusxakep

Нет, здесь 100% ошибка gcc-config, который криво "выбрал" gcc компилятор. Думаю, что если он сделает то, что я сказал - сразу все заработает  :Smile: 

P.S: И, я думаю, компилить ничего не надо.

----------

## hexes

Пурум пурум!   :Wink: 

Обновил питона, и портадж обновился...

----------

## hexes

Всем искреннее и всеобъемлющее спасибо за помощь!

(если можно проконсультируйте ещё немножко по аське: 107388676)

----------

## rusxakep

gcc-config делал?

Если нет - то очень странно, что gcc-config нашел твой текущий компилятор сам   :Cool: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> gcc-config error: Could not run/locate "i386-pc-linux-gnu-gcc"
> 
> error: command 'i386-pc-linux-gnu-gcc' failed with exit status 1 
> ...

 

----------

## hexes

неа, не делал, решил по частям проверить все...

----------

